
Show HN: RemoteHacker.com – Find a project partner - ericintheloft2
https://remotehacker.com
======
ericintheloft2
Hey everyone!

My name is Eric, I’m a programmer from Sweden. I built this thing pretty much
out of frustration of not finding the right people to work with, in a time
when we can collaborate across borders and time zones. I don’t mean finding a
job, or fixing someones email template. I mean as in being part of an actual
project.

Hope you like it :)

------
CryoLogic
My issue with these platforms is it is very easy to find people who are
excited about starting a company or working on a large project but it is very
difficult to find someone who actually has the discipline to stick to it for
two or three years.

I run a discord channel that has several hundred coders and I get 5+ requests
weekly to work on a project with someone and those projects are almost always
abandonware in a few weeks even after recruiting help from my channel :/

~~~
pasabagi
This drives me crazy.

I'm a pretty good 3d artist, so it's very easy to find people who want to work
with me on game projects. Sadly, I've yet to meet one who actually kept the
enthusiasm the whole way through - even when I've literally made all the art!

It's literally maddening to see so many games made with programmer art - and I
just can't find anybody reliable to work with on any project. And, before you
ask, I've tried contacting the makers of programmer art games - and it's
almost always the case that they've moved on or got a job.

I just want to work on a project where I can see stuff through to the end
without relocating to get a job at a studio. But if I post an ad, I just get a
ton of replies from people who will drop the project after I've invested hours
of work into it - no matter what I do.

~~~
raresp
"Sadly, I've yet to meet one who actually kept the enthusiasm the whole way
through - even when I've literally made all the art!"

Maybe that's because of you. You need to motivate the others in order to
mentain their interest.

~~~
pasabagi
I've considered this too. I think the problem is when you aren't paying
people, you can't really demand they do stuff. I mean, perhaps you can - but I
don't feel comfortable with it. So you end up being some kind of cheerleader -
which I'm not great at.

------
wpapper
RemoteHacker is great! We came across it on Product Hunt yesterday and posted
one project. We have been very impressed by everyone who has reached out so
far.

It seems like there's a gap between small one-off jobs that are posted on
Upwork, and projects that require multiple full-time engineers. RemoteHacker
seems to sit perfectly in between those two options.

~~~
ericintheloft2
You have no idea how much that means to me. Thank you for using it!

~~~
cix_pkez
Please take Upwork as the model of what not to do.

Competing on price with bottom-of-the-barrel programmers, crazy hoops (skill
tests) to jump through to prove your worth... I get why these things arose out
of their model, but I will never participate in their marketplace because of
them.

Just let people sign real contracts, for realistic prices, and let people's
skills speak for themselves based on their own portfolio.

~~~
ericintheloft2
I agree 100%. My ambition if for higher quality content.

------
merpnderp
Neat idea but no email signup or RSS feed. Would be a nice feature to get
alerts to new opportunities.

~~~
ericintheloft2
I will write that down for my backlog! :) Thx

~~~
gargarplex
+1 on the rss feed

~~~
derekja
Yup, that's what would put it on my daily radar.

~~~
ericintheloft2
Done!
[https://remotehacker.com/feed?format=rss](https://remotehacker.com/feed?format=rss)

~~~
gargarplex
awesome! i added the freelance gigs to the codefor.cash search

------
programmarchy
I like the simplicity.

Seems like you did a great job of narrowing down the scope for an MVP. You
could have added all kinds of filtering, searching, etc. but for starting out
you nailed the core feature set.

I'll keep this in mind next time I'm looking for some help. Hopefully, as you
scale up you can defend against spam and the type of low quality stuff that
pollutes craigslist and the like.

~~~
cambalache
+1 Wonderful idea and execution.In a web filled with content-saturated sites
it is refreshing to see projects like this one.

------
tixocloud
Great idea - though unfortunately the site is blocked by corporate firewalls.
Will check the site when I get home. The site is handy as I am looking for
someone to work with on a Saas CRM.

------
kapuru
I would love to use it, as I'm desperately looking for a partner for my site
Unfollow.IO and another project since 2016, but I have no credit card. Would
you accept PayPal?

~~~
ericintheloft2
Send a message to hello@remotehacker.com and I'll help you with it!

~~~
kapuru
Mail is out! Thank you. :-)

------
cseelus
I have one suggestion:

Include the project info in the initial answer from the poster. I have
contacted three project owners and now have trouble figuring out which one
replied.

~~~
ericintheloft2
Oh, right, sorry I'm on it! Thank you

------
duskwuff
With a name like "Remote Hacker", I suspect you're going to get a lot of
clients interested for entirely the wrong reasons.

------
bringtheaction
On mobile the spacing makes it look like the “get in touch” links belong to
the next listing instead of the ones they really belong to.

~~~
ericintheloft2
Huh.. thank you, will fix!

------
VikingCoder
If there a github repo that just lists places like this, where you can find
jobs online?

Also Fiverr, and many, many others...?

~~~
cambalache
Something like this?

[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

~~~
VikingCoder
Great!

------
pknerd
If you can add RSS feed it will make easier for others to see updates.

~~~
ericintheloft2
Done!

~~~
pknerd
Thanks!!

